# Lenovo G555 überhitzt..

## uhai

Wir haben den Laptop meines Sohnes bereits"aufgebockt" für eine bessere Durchlüftung. Trotzdem steigt er häufig aus und schaltet einfach ab.

Kann man da etwas vom Betriebssystem aus machen? Oder im Bios?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Du könntest die Überhitzungs-Sicherheitsfunktionen ausmachen - aber empfehlenswert ist das nicht, denn wenn er Ausschaltet, wird es wohl gewaltig heiß - wenn es dann trotzdem weiterläuft geht er wohl recht wahrscheinlich übern Jordan  :Sad: 

Das Übliche bei solchen Sachen: Staub im Getriebe  :Wink: 

Also: Aufschrauben, bewegliche Teile (vor allem Lüfter! - Induktion) festhalten und Staub rausblasen, vor allem aus den Lamellen der Kühlkörper und der Ritzen für Luftein/austritt. Der Lapptop sollte frei atmen können.

----------

## uhai

Danke franzf, das hat geholfen..  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

